# plastic pig house ( sewing house) march 2014



## urban phantom (Mar 27, 2014)

This is our first trip out in over a year visited as always with my wife. we decided not to put any back round on for this place as i no there has been items removed from this location we managed to get round with no bother from any one i did end up looking out of one window and see the post man walking past but he didn't see me we decided to leave the lights off and take take our pictures naturally any way hope you like em 

so here we go a pic heavy  


















































































Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## MD (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice to see you out and about


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks MD hope to do a bit more soon


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 27, 2014)

*Heard this one had been wrecked... Looks fine from your pics! Nice one... *


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 27, 2014)

Same here looked fine to me I can see a lot missing looking at other reports but its well worth a visit


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one!  

Can you just delete the shots with vehicles in tho, cheers!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2014)

Love seeing the Del Boy cars shame they have to go but its for the best,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 28, 2014)

These are excellent pictures, it's nice to see external shots of the house too.


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 28, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Can you just delete the shots with vehicles in tho, cheers!



Sorry I will remove them later when I get to a PC unless a mod would like to do it


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 28, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> These are excellent pictures, it's nice to see external shots of the house too.



Many thanks for your kind comments


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice to see you back stranger! 
Lovely location and fab pics too ...


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 28, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Nice to see you back stranger!
> Lovely location and fab pics too ...



Thanks mate


----------

